

What do you see? Black and white video can fool your brain into viewing color - iamben
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3155233/What-Black-white-video-fool-brain-viewing-COLOUR.html

======
iamben
Artist in the article:
[http://kennethmorehouse.com/](http://kennethmorehouse.com/)

